# Olympus Pen3 VS Canon EOS 600D



## samanthabubi (Jul 18, 2011)

Hello all!!! Need some advice... I am planning on my buying my first camera... I think the Olympus pen3 is nice and all.. but with that price.. I could be getting a Canon EOS 600D instead... I am not too familiar with cameras and all ... any advice or suggestions would be gladly appreciated..... 
I was checking out Digitalrev's review on the Pen3 and I was hooked with that camera.. I guess its just the price that is holding me back.. 
Thanks guys!!! any input would be great!!!


----------



## Garbz (Jul 19, 2011)

Yes you could be getting a much larger SLR for that price. 

That is not necessarily an ideal trait. Think about the reason why you leaned towards the PEN first, and then think if the 600D will still suit your needs. They are both quite capable.


----------

